# Biophysical Profile/Gestational Diabetes



## mcwhirter (Mar 24, 2011)

Blue Cross is now denying claims for Biophysical Profiles/76819 using the diagnosis Gestational Diabetes/648.83. Has anyone dealt with this who may have a suggestion? Thank you!


----------



## preserene (Mar 25, 2011)

Gestational period,insulin dependency, fetal factor, previous obstetric records/ and or the medical necessity documentation from the provider etc may make relevance for the validity of doing the BPP and avoid denial.
And for (eg) a V-code may be needed in addition to the primary code , if the patient is on insulin in pregnancy

Well, could you send the notes with  more details?.
Not all gestational diabetes requires BPP any time /all the time.


----------

